# My Orlando Magic Web Site....



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

i been working on this for awhile... i only have the main page up... but its coming along ok
www.angelfire.com/rpg2/magiczone/MagicZone.html
tell me whatcha think.... holla!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

lol, the introduction "VOICE" was totally uncalled for.
I meant, it will just screw a lot of peopel with slow internet connection.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice looking set up. It looks professional. Some people's pages are very simple looking, this looks good. Great job.


----------



## T1Mac (May 25, 2002)

thanks yall... lol you dont like paul porter? hes the best in the league at what he does! lol...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Paul Porter? Ray Clay? LOL, they all sound alike. Anyways, nice job on the site.


----------

